# New bed



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mai Tai was 6 months old yesterday and was treated to a new radiator bed (£8 in Tesco's :thumbup


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Lyn, snug as a bug springs to mind lol... its sure to become their fav bed very soon,take care. CHRIS


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Happy 6 months Mai Tai, bed looks good, £8 cant complain.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Sure looks very content


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Mai tai sure looks comfy bless  :001_wub:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awww she seems very happy with her present. none of mine will use a radiator bed! very strange.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

looks like the new bed is a hit. Mine have 2 of them but they seem to prefer to pull off the cover and sit on the floor lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

happy half birthday. What a pretty girl. £8??? they are £14.99 at [email protected]!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAI TAI!!* Can i join you in the radiator bed please? 

Thats an absolute bargain Lynn!!


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mai Tai 

Bargain that.. is it sturdy?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

RowanWolf said:


> Happy Birthday Mai Tai
> 
> Bargain that.. is it sturdy?


I thought it was a bargain too! It is quite sturdy - good thick tubing for the frame but I'm glad that Gizmo isn't too keen on it - I think the radiator would be off the wall if he jumped on it . We put him in it but he just jumped out again and went back to his favourite stair lol:blink:
Mai Tai loves it and blends in nicely with the fabric too . 
Thank you all for your good wishes for her 'half birthday':001_smile:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy belated half Birthday Mai Tai, love the new bed, i may have to get one of those. xxx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw looks like he is enjoying his new bed  

Thanks for posting


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

thats a happy kitty 

i have often looked at them, but my 2 like to sleep together, and im unsure if it would break as my Diesel is a heavy little lump


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

aww she looks to be loving it, gosh hasnt she grown though :yikes:


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

aww bless you looks so happy

Happy half birthday beautiful


----------

